# Painter/Converter Accepting Small Commissions



## MuGGzy (Dec 28, 2008)

After taking a break from doing commission work I have decided to start accepting some work again on a limited basis.

I have been painting for around 20 years off and on and I enjoy working on anything from D&D to Fantasy, to SF/WH40K miniatures.
I love doing custom conversions and mild "greenstuff" work.

At this point, I am focusing on "Centerpiece" or "Character" miniatures and small units like a "Command Squad" or some "Elite" unit like an Inquisitor and his retinue.
I can do vehicles and large figures like Monstrous Creatures and Dreadnoughts. 

I am willing to negotiate on price for my work and since I am getting back into this to allow me to afford my crazy new Dark Eldar idea I am very interested in bartering my services for NEW, Current Edition Dark Eldar items (in or out of box is fine) so if you have those, or can get a good deal on them please don't hesitate to ask. 

Below are some examples of the type of work I have done. You can see much more on my Photobucket acct, please note that photography is not my strong suit. ;-)
http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u127/oldskool454/Painting/


A Warmachine Seether I did for my personal collection.








A "Knight" done on commission.








Forgeworld Grey Knight Dreadnought









PM me for info or questions!


----------

